# Les Misérables movie 2012



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this, to be released December 2012.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1707386/
Hugh Jackman as Jean Valjean
Russell Crowe as Jabert




I loved the book (abridged), the 1998 film starring Liam Neeson and Geoffrey Rush, and the musical.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Russell Crowe* ....

​


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Well, I suppose it couldn't be any worse than the 1998 film. Really, though, you need to read the unabridged version, Lunasong. There's so much more detail about the characters.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The movie is getting positive reviews and opens in the USA on Christmas Day and in Australia on Dec 26.

@Lenfer:
_This film is amazing. Absolutely incredible. I didn't think there was any weak link in the cast. *I honestly loved Russell as Javert. *He wasn't traditional by any means, but what he did worked. _

I read in another review that Crowe has "a singing voice that takes some getting used to."

All the singing was recorded on-set rather than in the studio and dubbed.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/entertainment/movies/much-more-than-a-musical-20121212-2b90d.html


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have seen the stage show twice. Technically it is grand opera. There is no dialogue. I am concerned that they will tone down the operatic aspects of it to make it appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

This is a story I'd love to get to know more. I've listened to a highlights disc of the musical and read a synopsis, but that's the extent of it.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> All the singing was recorded on-set rather than in the studio and dubbed.


*Yes, and this is a very important point!* _This takes "opera" or musical "theatre" to a new level, and allows it to take full advantage of being "cinematic." _The actors who sing are wearing earpiece monitors, and listening to a piano "guide track" to sing to. Later, the orchestral music is substituted and dubbed-in.

This means that acting is not compromised; the actor is no longer required to "project" his voice, or nuances of speech, nor is the singing "dubbed" or lip-synched after the fact. *This will result in a much more "natural," less artificial experience of musical theatre on film.*

I saw a preview, and I can't wait to go see it! *This is a monumental step forward for "opera" as a cinematic experience. What did they used to call them, "musicals"?*


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this Christmas day. I'm just glad I have the day off to be able to go and see it.

Kevin


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I will see you in the theatre, Kevin. I am also hoping to see this tomorrow, Christmas Day, then going to festivities with my family. I'll report on it when I'm back on-line.


----------



## xuantu (Jul 23, 2009)

I just saw it and was moved to tears multiple times in the theater. Musical lovers need not worry about the actors' prowess in singing, because all of them did their jobs marvelously IMO. I was totally impressed by their (perhaps in particular Hugh Jackman, Anne Hathaway and Samantha Barks') ability to phrase their musical material with meaning and crisp dramatic instinct and match their songs with the acting. However, I had some problems with the direction. For some reason, Tom Hooper made us stare right at the actors' faces 90% of the time (not that the faces were not great to look at, but it was just too much); the frame was often locked in one spot and there was not enough air or space between the audience and the actors, so the film was generally not very comfortable to watch. The shaky camera, a seemingly deliberate artistic choice, also irritates. I think Tom Hooper and his cinematographer Danny Cohen did a poor job with this one.

In short, I feel that the actors should be proud of what they have accomplished, but I am not as enthusiastic about the direction.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey xuantu, I am right with you on your review. I saw it yesterday, opening day, in a packed theatre. I was a bit disappointed in the theatre sound system right from the start, as the sound emanated only from the screen, with no surround-sound at all. 
If I had not known that was Jackman playing Valjean, I would not have recognized him at first. His transformation into a prisoner held at hard labor for years was incredibly believable (he lost 30 lbs for the scene). His singing chops are solid (I read somewhere he has a background in musical theatre). 
Crowe is not a bad singer at all; he can carry a tune and keep it in tune as well as any high-school chorister. 
Hathaway's solo "I dreamed a dream" was incredible. She sobbed through the whole thing and had us sobbing too.
Some of the notes that Amanda Seyfried hit as Cosette were out of this world high!
The other song that made me cry was Fantine at the end when she sings while Valjean dies. This was so effective the theatre was totally silent except for one woman who was sobbing.
The in-the-face camera work left one wishing that the camera would pull away for a long shot once in a while. Maybe because many of us have seen this on stage, it's odd to see the close shots.
There was one new song (Suddenly) added to the soundtrack, and one song (Dog Eats Dog) omitted, but otherwise the movie faithfully follows the Broadway show.
I would see this again and will be buying the DVD for my collection.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I saw Hugh Jackman play Curly in a production of Oklahoma on TV.

In 2004, Jackman won the Tony Award and the Drama Desk Award for Outstanding Actor in a Musical for his 2003-2004 Broadway portrayal of Australian songwriter and performer Peter Allen in the hit musical _The Boy from Oz._


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately we were not able to get out to see this yesterday as we had an unusual (for North Texas) white Christmas. We decided that by the time we would have gotten out of the theater the road conditions could be bad and they were. We'll get around to seeing it but now I don't know when.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I really enjoyed the movie and the acting. However, I couldn't stand Jackman's voice or Crowe's voice. Crowe's voice was very nasally and very linear (didn't sound "full" enough) and Jackman's voice was really off-point in my opinion. However, I'm not sure if it was really either of their faults. For example, Jackman has a _very_ good voice, so I was surprised to hear how awkward it sounded, and I think that's because of the production of the sound. The way his voice was produced seemed like it fit the intimate setting more, but I honestly think the person who produced it produced it a bit _too_ intimate and closed in. It worked in instrumental sections, but in moments where Jackman/Crowe's voices stood out completely, it was very ugly.

However, in sweeping moments like Crowe's solo in the end, it was powerful and perfect. What a great film. Probably behind Moonrise Kingdom for my favorite films of the year.

Also, Anne Hathaway was perfect.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

oogabooha said:


> ....Also, Anne Hathaway was perfect.


I've enjoyed reading the reviews, many coupled with enthusiasm. The direction worries me--shaky camera, overabundance of close-ups. And I feel the casting of Crowe and Jackman were unnecessary. These roles would've been better served by new faces. There is so much talent out there. Too many producers go for names.

That all said, I've never been interested in any version of LM, but I'll watch this when it comes to TV...for Miss Hathaway only. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The short review: A dude steals a loaf of bread, and s*** goes down.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A friend reported that he saw it this PM. Gives it 5 stars, a Must See, and other superlatives. so... when the DVD comes out I may get it.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw it 1/1/12. I agree with most of the above. Full disclosure: I've seen the stage version three times over the years and before that read the Victor Hugo novel in English translation and, partially, in the French original.

Crowe was miscast as Javert. He didn't deliver the acting edge or singing chops to pull it off. Whoever described him as an adequate high school chorister got it right. He never just _was_ Javert, but always Russell Crowe playing Javert.

Jackman seemed up to role of Valjean and his performance was admirable, but I agree the sound technique used in the film probably constrained and short-changed him.

The one place where the "closed in" sound really worked was with Anne Hathaway's Fantine. She created a scene for the ages with one of the most unique combinations of acting and singing I have ever seen. The only way I can describe it is her commitment and superlative acting made you forget she was singing at all and rendered any shortcomings in the singing utterly irrelevant.

I didn't mind how film added a few scenes and dialogue to fill in a few story points from the novel that were skipped over in the stage musical because those scenes were faithful to the book. However, I thought the new song where Valjean reflects on his new charge, Cosette, was not only superfluous but severely undermined the story. The entire story reflects Valjean's transformation by his encounter with the Monseignor in the prologue. To attribute it to Cosette only muddies the water with sentimentality and cliche.

Finally, I don't know how much was real and how much was virtual but the set design really brought 19th century Paris to life in a way I've never seen before. It really captured the undercurrents of desperation and danger I recall from the novel.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

My mother and I saw it this week. (Note: We have both seen the stage play twice.)

I agree with everything that has been said with one exception, I do not thing Crowe was that bad. Although he could not hack _Tosca_ for this we thought he was OK.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

haven't seen this yet, but Russel Crowe is boss in his role, maybe not in singing. He has a good voice though, maybe not for a choral work.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

BBC News says, the album for this film is the top #1 seller on US Billboards.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Enjoyable movie! :lol:


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

...I saw it in theatres four times...yes, I'm an obsessed fan -.- lol. Amazing! Can't wait to buy the DVD. Anne Hathaway was perfect, and of course the very, very attractive Samantha Barks did an exceptional job reprising her role. Les Mis is one of the only things (along with Phantom) that makes me cry. I cried so much the first time I saw it lol.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I bought the Blu-Ray when it cam out few weeks back but had not had time to view it until this evening. First let me say that the performances, directing and cinematography were all very good. Extremely well done. That said though for me it's not without it's faults. I am a huge fan of the musical and was pretty excited when I learned they were doing a movie version of it. Hopefully it will have exposed more people to this excellent musical and they will want to see it live or at least look into the two version on Blu-Ray and DVD. 

I would say that my biggest complaint about the film is that it is too graphic in parts. Whether it be the sexuality, or violence, or scenes of poverty etc. I know that it probably lives closer to Hugo's book by doing so, but for me the music should come first, and I often found the visuals took away from the music.

Hugh Jackman was virtually flawless, as I expected from a veteran Broadway star, but Russel Crowe as Javert was off. I especially found his last scene was really not all that good. It was missing something in that it did not fully convey the anguish and turmoil of Javert's heart when he commits suicide. Amanda Seyfried's Cosette was way to Snow White vibrato for my taste, although she is a lovely creature to look at on screen. It's just that every time she opened her mouth to sing I wanted to cringe. Samantha Barks as Eponine was not very moving and she just could not make me feel for her (perhaps she would be better on Broadway than on film). Anne Hathaway was amazing as Fantine. She may not have the vocal training of a Broadway vocalist, but her acting and depth of emotions she conveyed during her scenes more than made up for it.

Although, in my opinion, there are problems with the film I still think it's worth seeing. I personally prefer the 10th anniversary DVD or the 25th anniversary production now out on Blu-Ray. Only because it was conceived as a musical and I think the stage is it's proper setting but I rarely ever prefer a movie version over a stage production anyway because I just love theater. If you have not seen it at least rent it but be sure that you have plenty of tissues because your wife, and possibly you, will need them.

Kevin


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Lunasong said:


>


- abominable.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Saw it while visiting my friend in Nashville. Slept through half of it. Was still able to follow along, though, having read the book. Not bad, as far as musicals go.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I've never cried so much during a movie in my entire life, I have to admit it :lol:. I was already a huge fan of the musical before I saw this movie and I saw the stage version live before, so I knew I was going to cry anyway. 
I loved every bit of this movie no matter how much it was criticised. Can't wait to buy the DVD.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw it at the cinema. We were all sobbing up during the whole film, I thought it was amazing. Some of the singing was off? Perhaps, personally it didn't detract from the experience one bit.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I rented the DVD from Netflix and the rental doesn't come with any extras  When you select that menu/option, it says you have to purchase the movie to get the bonuses.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

I have not seen it.

Is it true to the book or just another 'Hollywood lies' version of it?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

It is true to the musical, which is not true to the book.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome movie! Hathaway was incredible - anyone who didn't tear up at her performance needs to check and make sure they are alive.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> The short review: A dude steals a loaf of bread, and s*** goes down.


You sure you didn't take that from the SAG Awards where Jackman and Hathaway said the same thing during the presenting of the film as a nomination(Best Ensmble)?


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> A friend reported that he saw it this PM. Gives it 5 stars, a Must See, and other superlatives. so... when the DVD comes out I may get it.


Do. It's great. I though the film held up better on DVD and I loved the film, close-ups and all. The special features are, well, SPECIAL.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> Saw it 1/1/12. I agree with most of the above. Full disclosure: I've seen the stage version three times over the years and before that read the Victor Hugo novel in English translation and, partially, in the French original.
> 
> Crowe was miscast as Javert. He didn't deliver the acting edge or singing chops to pull it off. Whoever described him as an adequate high school chorister got it right. He never just _was_ Javert, but always Russell Crowe playing Javert.
> 
> ...


I understand and appreciate your opinion but disagree on Crowe. When I saw the film, I said to my Wife after, that I thought while fine(as usual), Crowe has given better performances. After buying and watching the DVD(3 times now), I changed my opinion. I now feel this performance is up there w/his great ones. Watch his eyes. Like Anthony Hopkins(who learned from)he acts w/them a great deal. The ideas, emotions and passion are in those eyes. Astounding performance.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

I understand how you feel how about the adding of the new song and the effect on Valjean's transformation. However, I don't see it that way. To me it adds not underminds the story. The encounter at the abby is a very powerful moment. It puts Valjean on a newer path to salvaltion. However, so does Cosette coming into his life. Before, he was changed but alone. W/Cosette he now has an ever stronger purpose; Love and family. For me, those moments work together not against.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, I saw the movie. And I have to say, the recorded-on-the-spot singing didn't really impress me. Let's face it, Russell Crowe can't sing. He may _think_ he can sing, but that's another discussion...
Hughman was OK, but sometimes his voice got a little tedious, I think. The best singer was Marius, maybe? Anyway, I think it was more of a hit-and-miss affair...and I'm not really a fan of the musical as it is. But great close-ups! The acting itself was excellent, even if it did mean that the singing wasn't as consistent as it might have been if they had studio-recorded instead.
The movie as a whole? I'd give it a B minus.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

On seeing the movie for the ninth time, I shall evaluate it once more. Cosette's voice makes my ears bleed. Her extreme bleating vibrato makes my skin crawl. That being said, her acting is rather convincing. I just really can't take the poor girl seriously because everytime I see Amanda Seyfried I instantly think of Karen from Mean Girls...I can't help it. 

I still think Anne Hathaway did a beautiful job...Russel Crowe was very good as Javert, but he ruined Stars. It wasn't exactly that his voice is terrible-he hit all the notes. There was just an utter lack of emotion in the song, and that made me sad, but oh well. Samantha Barks still captivates me. I love that woman. And I still hate Marius for being such an idiot and not seeing that Eponine was so much better than Cosette. The Thenardiers were perfect haha. I love both of those actors. Marius was just alright for me...could have been a lot worse. I guess I don't really have a feeling about his performance. I thought Enroljas was excellent though.

Ok, I'm done for now. I'll probably post again after my twentieth viewing lol


----------

